# Does my memory fail me, or is this a bumper year?



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I don't recall seeing so many dandelions as I've seen this year. Admittedly, I have neglected my lawn the last couple of years, but I've got 10 times the dandelions that I have ever had (haven't had any in most years prior). Driving the back roads up to Akron, Oh., I see dandelions are prolific in lawns and fields, like the poppy fields in the Wizard of Oz. ..and really tall. Anyone else noticed this? Especially in the rust belt region.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@Ridgerunner I've noticed a lot more dandelions along my sidewalk this year.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amazon made them Prime eligible.

In all seriousness, I had a couple in my lawn this year. I rarely get them.


----------

